#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  HASS hydraulics

## safetyuser

I found this in another forum

Did anybody had feedback on this HASS software? Or just its user manual

thanks for share 


*  Originally Posted by EXCHANGER* 

If you have any software and information about HASS or others softwares that make hydraulics design for fire protection systems please share!!!!!!!!





See More: HASS hydraulics

----------


## uzbarry

Hello! 
What else do you want to know about HASS ( Hydraulic Analyzer of Sprinkler System) Software? 

the requested information/Software cannot be uploaded as it requires a "REGISTERED/LICENSED Dongle" for running the software! So far, we are using this in our firm - way good!!

Moreover the other software available, to my knowledge, for sprinkler system design is ELITE Fire, the free version is available at the following link: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this might be helpful! for running hydraulics you can use PIPE FLOW EXPERT/ADVISER/3D.

Regards,

----------


## safetyuser

> Hello! 
> What else do you want to know about HASS ( Hydraulic Analyzer of Sprinkler System) Software?



Many thanks for share the link. I can add PIPENET to the softwares list (with dongle).

If you have HASS manual in an updated revision may be helpful to learn.

----------


## viskzsenior

does anybody have an old hass version in disket?

----------

